# whats the name of the ring card girl



## bigmarky (Jul 23, 2010)

in the blue suit on the weigh in pics

she's about 100000x hotter then arianny


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

bigmarky said:


> in the blue suit on the weigh in pics



*
Her name is RIVALS wife.*


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *
> Her name is RIVALS wife.*


Precious!!! :thumb02:

But her name is ......drumroll...

*Brittney Palmer*raise01:

http://www.ifithd.com/mixed-martial-arts/ring-girls/308-brittney-palmer.html

ENJOY!!! :thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

limba said:


> Precious!!! :thumb02:
> 
> But her name is ......drumroll...
> 
> ...


Posting pics of an admins wife has to be against some type of rule here... I gotta go look at the FAQ if it is a violation you're in trouble buddy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Posting pics of an admins wife has to be against some type of rule here... I gotta go look at the FAQ if it is a violation you're in trouble buddy.


:confused05:
Noooo!!
I am sorry Rival!
I will take my punishment with dignity!
PS: i really think she loves you! :thumb02:
Found this!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

limba said:


> :confused05:
> Noooo!!
> I am sorry Rival!
> I will take my punishment with dignity!
> ...


Is she sending you these pictures?? Looks like I have to cut her off from the internet again....


----------



## smittyssports (Jul 26, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Is she sending you these pictures?? Looks like I have to cut her off from the internet again....


At least the ring card said you were the love of her life raise01: lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

smittyssports said:


> At least the ring card said you were the love of her life raise01: lol


It sounds better when she screams it...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

bigmarky said:


> in the blue suit on the weigh in pics
> 
> *she's about 100000x hotter then arianny*


Woah woah woah. Let' not get ahead of ourselves here!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Woah woah woah. Let' not get ahead of ourselves here!


 game over, britney loses.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rauno likes!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> game over, britney loses.


Nobody loses here!
It's a WIN-WIN situation for us, the fans!!!:thumb02:

And Brittney didn't lose anything. She won the biggest prize: *Rival's love*!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *
> Her name is RIVALS wife.*


Sorry i had to be the one to tell you, but she's cheating on you.. with this guy!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

bigmarky said:


> *she's about 100000x hotter then arianny
> *


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

who cares what her name is POST MOAR PICS! NAO!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

xeberus said:


> who cares what her name is POST MOAR PICS! NAO!


Here you go good sir.
You will have to ask permision from Rival though. She's his wife afterall. (lucky...lucky man)

Here you go xeb:
http://www.ifithd.com/mixed-martial-arts/ring-girls/308-brittney-palmer.html


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


>


Awesome!
I think she is training for Rachelle Leah!
In fact Rachelle is also training hard for this fight and i have proof.
It's gonna be a tough fight to call: Brittney working on her striking while Rachelle is clearly focusing on the ground game.
Winner faces Arianny, in a fight that will be held in a pool of chocolate or pudding, whipped cream...whatever :thumb02:

Proof of Rachelle's hard training: (damn i wish i was that bag...raise01 GnP all day long


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> game over, britney loses.


This. Arianny is my wife, so you can stop being commence being jealous now Rival.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

LiteGladiator said:


> This. Arianny is my wife, so you can stop being commence being jealous now Rival.


I just saw your wife naked =)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way I hope they bring Britney Palmer into the UFC. She would make a good fellow Octagon Girl with Chandella and Arianny. Definatly add some good variety and eye candy!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Either way I hope they bring Britney Palmer into the UFC. She would make a good fellow Octagon Girl with Chandella and Arianny. Definatly add some good variety and eye candy!












She became a UFC girl with the merger!

We're just waiting for her first appearence!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> She became a UFC girl with the merger!
> 
> We're just waiting for her first appearence!


GSP is so badass that he can check a woman out without even being there. :confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That pick is awesome he even looks like he is checking her out.

GSP is impressed with her performance.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Was she at the weigh-ins this weekend?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Was she at the weigh-ins this weekend?


I don't think so. Surely i would've noticed her.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess they are just going to have her work that last WEC card before she comes over to the UFC. Didn't they have one or more other WEC ring girls?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I guess they are just going to have her work that last WEC card before she comes over to the UFC. Didn't they have one or more other WEC ring girls?


I do hope so. That, needs to be sitting next to Arianny already:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Those look like breat implants. I doubt they are going to hold onto both the WEC girls unfortunately. They will probably hold onto Britney and let the other girl go!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

They do look better than Arianny's though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How do they both look better than Arianny?:confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, i was talking about those implants.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Arianny's are natural I believe. Though I could be wrong. It's my opinion though that natural ones look better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well Arianny's are natural I believe. Though I could be wrong. It's my opinion though that natural ones look better!:thumbsup:


lol, not they are not, have you seen the playboy pics?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like I said no, I've never seen the inside of a playboy. Interesting considering that I've watched hardcore porn. I guess if they are hanging loosly you can tell easier!


----------

